# Price of bottled water in supermarkets



## Protocol (8 Feb 2007)

As far as I know, 1.5L or 2L bottles of water are about 50c-€1.50 in supermarkets.

I also know that Lidl sell 6*500ml water for 1.49 which I thought was a very good deal.

Just back from Amsterdam, where Albert Heijn supermarkets are selling 6*500ml for *65c!!!!!*

That's about 11c per bottle.

This just shows how high prices are in Ireland.

Mind you, lager in bars over there was more or less the same as stout in pubs here.


----------



## KalEl (8 Feb 2007)

Protocol said:


> As far as I know, 1.5L or 2L bottles of water are about 50c-€1.50 in supermarkets.
> 
> I also know that Lidl sell 6*500ml water for 1.49 which I thought was a very good deal.
> 
> ...


 
There are different types...spring vs mineral for example


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Tap is fine for my palate.


----------



## KalEl (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Tap is fine for my palate.


 
Do you remember OFAH when Dell Boy and Rodney sold the tap water?
Peckham Springs...and then Coke have that Dasani water exposed as inferior tap water in the UK!

I actually remember seeing the Ballygowan guy on the Late Late Show when I was a kid...everyone thought this will never catch on!

Evian is my favourite I'm ashamed to say


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Yeah - and life sometimes does imitate art!


----------



## CGorman (9 Feb 2007)

Protocol said:


> Just back from Amsterdam, where Albert Heijn supermarkets are selling 6*500ml for *65c!!!!!*



Just back as well from the Dam and also noted the prices there. Water was very cheap, but on the whole the supermarkets (Albert Heijn near Dam square in particular) were no cheaper than in Ireland for a basket of goods.

Indeed on one night out we saw a pint of Heiniken priced at €6.50! Crazy that Guiness is cheaper in Amsterdam than in Ireland whilst Heiniken is cheaper in Ireland than in Amsterdam!


----------



## Upstihaggity (9 Feb 2007)

Albert heijn is like the M&S of Holland , there are loads of other supermarkets like C1000 which are way cheaper. In particular the Albert Heijn behind the palace in Dam square is particularly expensice relative to where it is positioned.
The same would go for price of drinks, if you're sticking to the tourist traps and places that overlook the Amstel for example you can expect to pay a premium (as with most countries including Ireland) 
Besides the Heineken in Amsterdam is nicer...5 % volume compared to the 4.2/4.3 % available here. That and the fact that the specialised proef locals offer extensive menus on beers from around the globe - way better drinking experience!


----------



## blueshoes (9 Feb 2007)

In my local shop a 500ml of water is €1.40 and i dont live in or near dublin!!!

what a rip off


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2007)

blueshoes said:


> what a rip off


No. It's a high price that is obviously clearly displayed so you can make your choice to purchase or not.


----------



## blueshoes (9 Feb 2007)

I refuse to buy anything from this particular shop because there prices are so high but its ok for them there making a mint with all the dubs passing trough buying there "water"

The shop next door to it sells 500ml of water for 78c


----------



## SlurrySlump (9 Feb 2007)

Just back from Spain and most waters were in the 35c price range for a small bottle and 60c for the larger bottle. I paid €1.60 at Dublin airport (airport side) for a small bottle from a machine and it wasn't even chilled. Yeeees!  I know I had a choice etc....


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2007)

What price was bottled water from a vending machine in the _Spanish _airport? Chances are it wasn't €0.35.


----------



## KalEl (9 Feb 2007)

I don't think that's comparing like with like.
Because tap water isn't safe in a lot of places on the continent, bottled water tends to be just "clean" tap water.
Not the same as mineral water from Ireland or France


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Feb 2007)

is deep river rock spring water or mineral water? (what's the difference?) or is it like dasani, also bottled by coca-cola just tap water? their bottles are from what i can remember startlingly non-commital on this point?


----------



## sulo (9 Feb 2007)

Dunnes Stores own Brand 2ltr water (spring or sparkling)  33c


----------



## z105 (9 Feb 2007)

Aldi - Comeragh Springs 4 x 1.5 litre for Euro 1.99 - does the job


----------



## z105 (9 Feb 2007)

I just noticed Sulo comment - I was told by a Manager in Dunnes Stores before that infact their own brand water is Tipperary water.


----------



## Threadser (9 Feb 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> I just noticed Sulo comment - I was told by a Manager in Dunnes Stores before that infact their own brand water is Tipperary water.




Don't know if this is true, but the 33c 1.5 litre sparkling water in Dunnes is great value and tastes fine. Anyone paying 1.50 for a bottle of ballygowan is mad!


----------



## Persius (10 Feb 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Just back from Spain and most waters were in the 35c price range for a small bottle and 60c for the larger bottle. I paid €1.60 at Dublin airport (airport side) for a small bottle from a machine and it wasn't even chilled. Yeeees! I know I had a choice etc....


 
In fairnes, you didn't really have a choice. You can't bring your own water into the airport, and I haven't found any drinking fountains in Dublin Airport (or any other airports either) so you're a captive market once you pass security. Everyone needs to stay hydrated, and airplanes with their recirculated air can dehydrate you very quickly. For some (myself included) water is a necessity when flying.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2007)

Persius said:


> In fairnes, you didn't really have a choice. You can't bring your own water into the airport, and I haven't found any drinking
> fountains in Dublin Airport (or any other airports either)


I thought they used to have them near the departure gates in _Dublin_? _SF International Airport _definitely has them. I think _Chicago O'Hare _does too. Can't remember if _Heathrow _has.


----------



## michaelm (12 Feb 2007)

dereko1969 said:


> is deep river rock spring water or mineral water? (what's the difference?) or is it like dasani, also bottled by coca-cola just tap water? their bottles are from what i can remember startlingly non-commital on this point?


AFAIK it's tap water, probably run through some filtration process and maybe a dash of salts added or something.  I think that they only claim it's 'Pure' water, whatever that is.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Good point. Might be worth checking the [broken link removed] when attempting to distinguish between "pure" and "spring" etc.


----------



## Persius (12 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I thought they used to have them near the departure gates in _Dublin_? _SF International Airport _definitely has them. I think _Chicago O'Hare _does too. Can't remember if _Heathrow _has.


 
I do recall seeing a drinking fountain in Heathrow at arrivals - not much use. I haven't seen any in departures, though didn't look that hard

I can't find any in Dublin airport, and have been keeping my eye out for them. I vaguely recollect seeing one years ago, but think it may have been removed. Which departure gates are you referring to? A, B or C?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Not sure which gates but whatever one(s?) is (are?) used for _US _flights - _Chicago _and _SF_.


----------

